# Eifel Mosel Cup



## Distance (29. Januar 2006)

Auch im Jahre 2006 gibt es wieder einen EIFEL MOSEL CUP. Die Cross Country Rennserie in Rheinland Pfalz richtet dieses Jahr 5 Rennen aus:

26.03. Bekond
09.04. Mehren (VULKANBIKE MARATHON ORGA TEAM)
14.05. Thalfang (ERBESKOPF MARATHON ORGA TEAM)
28.05. Reil
10.06. Zell (Finale am Samstag)

Mit der Kooperation der Organisationsteam des Erbeskopf und des Vulkanbike Marathons stehen erfahrene Ausrichter zur Seite, die eine abwechslungsreiche und spannende Rennserie garantieren werden. 

Das Reglement hat sich in 2006 etwas verändert. Es wird in bestimmten Altersklassen ein reines Hobby- und ein reines Lizenzfahrerrennen geben. Die Fahrer erwartet wieder die Powerade bzw. Bitburger Sprintwertung in der erste Runde, wobei in 2006 die Renndauer der Hauptrennen etwas verlängert wurde.

Der Eifel Mosel Cup bietet auf seiner Internetseite eine einzigartige Community mit täglich aktuellen News, Videos und Bildern zu Rennserie. 

In den nächsten Tagen werden exklusiv auf www.bikesportnews.de kleine Videos erscheinen, die die Rennserie in 2005 Revue passieren lassen. 

Weitere Infos auf

www.eifel-mosel-cup.de


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Februar 2006)

grade auf der emc-seite zum rennen in thalfang gefunden:

Streckencharakteristik Lizenz:
Länge: 4,82 km
Höhenmeter: 125 Hm
Gefälle (max.): 42%
Steigung (max.): 21%

Streckencharakteristik Hobby und U17/FHK:
Länge: 3,71 km
Höhenmeter: 80 Hm
Gefälle (max.): 22%
Steigung (max.): 21%

toll, unterschiedliche strecken für lizenz und nicht-lizenz 
jetzt ist das chaos perfekt und ich weiß wieder nicht in welcher klasse ich starten soll. auf vereinfachte strecken hab ich echt keine lust 
es is echt zum wahnsinnigwerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Februar 2006)

Schliesse mich da voll und ganz crazzyeddie an - meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen scheinen wahr zu werden  

Liebes EMC Team, vieleicht solltet ihr mal langsam die (alle) Karten auf den Tisch legen, damit man sich endlich entscheiden und seine Saison vernünftig planen kann.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (5. Februar 2006)

jetzt wird es einfacher...
hatte schon folgende entscheidungen getroffen: wenn die strecken gleich sind, fahre ich in der hobby-klasse.
falls sich die strecken unterscheiden, fahre ich in der "oberen" klasse. falls das nicht möglich ist, fahre ich überhaupt nicht

also lizenzklasse. wenn ich auch nicht wirklich lust habe, gegen das vereinte spitzenfeld aus mhk und msk zu fahren.

mich würde mal interessieren, warum überhaupt eine trennung in 2 klassen nötig ist/war ?


----------



## Xededen (5. Februar 2006)

Hatte ich da nicht so eine Vorahnung  


@Leeqar: War das 24 h Rennen das in Metz und findet im Juni statt??
              dann kann ich leider nicht dran teilnehmen....


----------



## -Manni- (6. Februar 2006)

weiß nicht was ihr habt! ihr seid doch alles gute fahrer, aber wollt lieber in der hobby fahrer klasse fahren, damit ich später sagen könnt ich wurde 1.,2.,3. usw..... super!! seht doch einfach mal den spaß im vordergrund und fahrt gegen die "lizenz"fahrer!!
ehrlich gesagt, kann ich das geheule mancher nicht mehr hören! entweder man hat spaß und ist für neuerungen offen oder man lässt es ganz sein und fährt halt net! wenn sich die neuerungen dieses jahr nicht durchsetzen, werden die eh wieder verworfen! also nicht mehr rumheulen, sondern fahren!!!


----------



## leeqwar (6. Februar 2006)

-Manni- schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nicht was ihr habt! ihr seid doch alles gute fahrer, aber wollt lieber in der hobby fahrer klasse fahren, damit ich später sagen könnt ich wurde 1.,2.,3. usw..... super!! seht doch einfach mal den spaß im vordergrund und fahrt gegen die "lizenz"fahrer!!
> ehrlich gesagt, kann ich das geheule mancher nicht mehr hören! entweder man hat spaß und ist für neuerungen offen oder man lässt es ganz sein und fährt halt net! wenn sich die neuerungen dieses jahr nicht durchsetzen, werden die eh wieder verworfen! also nicht mehr rumheulen, sondern fahren!!!



ausser dir heult hier doch eigentlich keiner rum ?  
viele stellen sich nunmal die frage, in welche klasse sie gehören und die ist nicht einfach zu beantworten. wann ist man denn ein guter fahrer ? wer fährt denn in der hobby-klasse ? ein verhalten dahingehend, dass top-sportler nicht in unteren klassen starten, wirst du nicht finden sobald es eine zeitnahme bei einer veranstaltung gibt. olympia-teilnehmer gewinnen auch schonmal einen volkslauf. du findest das system nicht gut ? hör auf zu heulen... 

ps: eigentlich ging es doch nur darum, dass die hobby-strecke entschärft sein wird.


----------



## -Manni- (6. Februar 2006)

ich heule doch nicht rum! kann nur das meckern über die änderungen nicht mehr hören! einfach abwarten wie diese neuerung sich durchsetzt! ich weiß zum beispiel, dass ich kompletter anfänger bin und deshalb bei der hobbyklasse starte! ich glaube, die hobbyklasse ist auch eher für anfänger bzw. um neue leute an diesen sport ran zu führen! sorry, wenn das eben etwas komisch rüber gekommen ist.... glaub die leute, die schon viel rennerfahrung haben und schon mal mitgefahren sind, können auch in der lizenzklasse fahren. ihr habt ja dann auch eine "bessere" strecke mit ein paar highlights und einen längere zeitnahme!!

gruß


----------



## leeqwar (6. Februar 2006)

ich verstehe ja schon, was du meinst. man sollte dem emc-team eine chance geben. aber  eigentlich hab ich auch nicht den eindruck, dass viel rumgemeckert wird. es gab halt viele unklarheiten, die erst nach und nach auf der emc-webseite aufgeklärt werden. und eigentlich wird momentan hauptsächlich über die entscheidung, in welcher klasse man fahren wird/darf, diskutiert.

im übrigen will ich dir schon gleich die illusion nehmen, dass die hobby-klasse eine reine anfänger-klasse sein wird.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Februar 2006)

Erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich den Änderungen von Anfang an offen gegenüberstand, hab ich auch schon im EMC GB so geschrieben.
Ich selbst sehe mich als eher mittelmäßigen Fahrer und mir fällt die Entscheidung schon schwer, wo ich denn nun starten soll, zumal noch einige Informationen fehlen. Am Anfang hieß es, dass die Hobby Strecken sich von den Linzenz Strecken nur von der Fahrzeit unterscheiden und evtl. "Chickenways" angeboten werden. Wie man in der Auschreibung zu Thalfang lesen kann, ist dem nun nicht so. Da es für mich nie eine Option war auf weichgespülten Strecken zu fahren, muss ich nun für mich überlegen ob ich die 75 Min. Fahrzeit schaffe, was effektiv wohl eher 90 Min entsprechen wird, denn dein zitierter Spass tritt garantiert in den Hintergrund, wenn du jedes Rennen wg. Demotivation aufgeben musst.
Fakt ist, das viele nicht wissen wo sie drann sind und in welcher Klasse man nun starten soll, bzw. in welcher man denn nun überhaupt starten darf. Deshalb nochmal meine Bitte: Liebes EMC Team, sagt doch möglichst bald was nun endgültig Sache ist, auch bzgl. der Cupwertung, damit man vernünftig planen kann!
So genug geheult, muss jetzt trainieren gehen, damit ich auch mal sagen kann:  "ich war 1,2,3", bis jetzt war ich leider nur usw.  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (6. Februar 2006)

edit:hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (6. Februar 2006)

@ manni: ich hab mich in nem anderen thread bereits konstruktiv an der diskussion über die klasseneinteilung des emc etc. beteiligt, soviel zum thema "immer nur meckern". es geht hier nur darum, dass ich endlich klarheit haben will, genauso wie alle anderen nichtlizenzfahrer auch. ich will weder weichgespülte strecken fahren noch will ich jedes rennen 80 min oder mehr fahren gegen lizenzfahrer, die viermal so viel km im jahr fahren wie ich (und das ist teilweise schon stark untertrieben). aus den geplanten 75 min für den sieger werden nämlich ganz schnell mal ne viertelstunde mehr für mich, das hab ich letzte saison teilweise auch schon gehabt. also was das gespräch soll, wir wären ja so gut und würden ja nur hobby fahren um zu gewinnen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. das gespräch halten sich meistens die ab, die selber gern gewinnen würden und deswegen in der hobbyklasse gegen alles was schneller is stänkern "der müsste sich aber eigentlich ne lizenz holen". es ist leider numal so, dass der begriff "hobby" irreführend ist. nichtlizenz-klasse wäre treffender. auch das habe ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben.
wenn es sich nur um das eine rennen in thalfang handelt, bei der die streckenführung anders ist, könnt ich das verschmerzen. anderenfalls würd ich wohl lizenzklasse fahren müssen, aber ich müssts vor allem mal wissen bevor ich mich anmelde, und da liegt das eigentliche problem.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Februar 2006)

Das EMC Team hat reagiert und eine Umfrage bzgl. der Strecken gestartet: http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de/
Finde ich sehr Lobenswert - also stimmt fleisig ab  

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (7. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst sehe mich als eher mittelmäßigen Fahrer ...



TROMMLER !!!!


----------



## 007ike (7. Februar 2006)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> TROMMLER !!!!




 

wird Zeit das du mal wieder mirfährst und siehst wie "mittelmäßig" der Einheimische zur Zeit durch die Gegend gurgt


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Februar 2006)

Ich hab sogar eine Trommel  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (7. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab sogar eine Trommel
> 
> Grüße.



wir nennen dich jetzt nur noch convoi exceptionnel. saustark aber sauschwer...   


hab übrigens gerade mal nach ewig langer zeit ins emc-gästebuch geschaut. "klasse" diskussion. mir ist es ja wirklich ziemlich egal, wie sich das weiter entwickelt. hab ja oben geschrieben, wie ich entscheide. aber wenn manche fahrer die anderen in der besseren klasse unterbringen wollen, ist das witzig anzusehen. vielleicht sollte man noch alle abstimmen lassen, wer wo fahren darf. 
einheimischer ( ) hobby (X) lizenz
wenn jetzt noch der bdr ins spiel kommt, dann dürfen ambitionierte hobby-fahrer wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht fahren. zu schlecht für die eine und zu gut für die andere.







ich finde es aber sehr gut, wie das orga-team sich der kritik im vorfeld stellt. wie es auch ausgehen mag, ich freue mich auf den emc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2006)

Das EMC Gästebuch brodelt wieder  

Da wird z.B. als "typisch Deutsch" deklariert, wie vom Veranstalter gewünscht im Vorfeld seine Meinung zu äusern, anstatt hinterher und hinterum zu meckern. "Typisch Deutsch", ist für mich genau andersrum! Oder noch besser, jetzt werden auch noch Bikes gewogen, alte Platzierungen rausgekramt, Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten angezweifelt usw. - einfach herrlich  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Februar 2006)

hier in rot der beitrag eines michael e. im emc-gästebuch, den ich so nicht stehen lassen kann. auch wenn er es nicht geschafft hat, meinen namen richtig zu schreiben, fühle ich mich in einer weise persönlich angegriffen, die nicht akzeptabel ist:

_Hallo Leute, ich kann mich hier nur meinem Vorredner anschließen. Wartet doch einfach mal ab. Der EMC hat sich die letzten Jahre etabliert und das wahrscheinlch nicht weil alles schlecht war oder Sie es versucht haben jedem Recht zumachen._ 
es geht noch recht harmlos los und ich kann teils zustimmen. wir wollen nur ein gewisses maß klarheit, das ist alles. der emc hat sich auch deswegen etabliert, weil die veranstalter gerade nicht solche sturköpfe sind wie manch andere veranstalter, sondern solche wie ich finde sachlich geführten diskussionen wie hier unterstützt haben, um zu erfahren, was die teilnehmer vom emc denken und wo man es evtl. *noch* besser als bisher machen kann.

_Zu den "Hobbyfahrern" Einheimischer, Crazzyedie und Co. kann ich nur sagen lächerlich._
hier interessieren mich insbesondere die "und co.". wahrscheinlich sind damit alle gemeint, die schneller als der autor sind.

_Ein Crazzyedie der im Jahr einige Rennen gewinnt und ziemlich oft auf dem Podium steht_ 
letztes jahr habe ich bei 15 rennteilnahmen die kurzstrecke am erbeskopf gewonnen, war zweiter in neustadt und st.ingbert, dritter in orscholz (alles kurzstrecke) und in prüm in abwesenheit der topfahrer fünfter. das wars dann auch schon. 2003 und 2004 sah es bei ähnlich vielen starts dagegen recht mau aus. von einigen rennsiegen im jahr und ziemlich oft auf dem podium kann also auf diese drei jahre betrachtet keine rede sein. ich kann durchaus realistisch einschätzen, wie meine platzierungen bei teilnahme der "üblichen verdächtigen" ausgesehen hätten, insofern bilde ich mir nichts darauf ein. wer mich kennt, weiß das. 

_und ein Fully fährt das unter 8kg wiegt_
spätestens hier müsste dem geneigten leser auffallen, dass der autor nicht argumentiert. was hat mein rad damit zu tun? ich bin technik-freak und leichtbau ist mein zweites hobby. ich werde von leuten mit 11-kg-hardtails überrundet. ich erkenne den zusammenhang zum eigentlichen thema nicht, was daran liegen wird, dass es keinen gibt.

_und dannn behauptet er sei ein Hobbyfahrer und gehöhrt nicht in die Lizenzklasse das ist erbermlich._ 
erbärmlich ist (neben der rechtschreibung und dem satzbau des autors), dass ich nach den 7000km in 2004 auf 3500km in 2005 abgestürzt bin und dieses jahr vermutlich auch nicht viel mehr schaffe. das sind umgerechnet noch keine 70km pro wochenende, das schafft man mit samstag und sonntag jeweils 2h fahren. kein wunder, dass mein schwerarbeitender vater mehr kilometer macht als ich. mit meinem trainingsaufwand wird man von den lizenzfahrern (und zugegebenermaßen auch von dem ein oder anderen nichtlizenzler) im emc mitleidig angeschaut. insofern behaupte ich tatsächlich, dass ich nicht in die lizenzklasse gehöre. 


_In welche Klasse gehören denn dann die 250 Leute die beim Marathon hinter euch sind???? Weichflöten Klasse??? Hobby2 und 3??? _
mancher schaut auf die platzierung, mancher auf seine zeit im vergleich zum vorjahr und manch einer startet mit dem vorsatz, es nur irgendwie ins ziel zu schaffen. und vor jedem habe ich respekt, egal ob schneller oder langsamer als ich. die aussage unterstellt mir implizit, solche aussagen wie "weichflöten" über langsamere fahrer von mir gegeben zu haben, was nicht der fall ist. 
gerade bei den großen starterfeldern im marathon wären differenziertere klassen wünschenswert. aber wo soll außer nach alter in 5-jahres-schritten wie bei volksläufen noch getrennt werden? einen platz vor dem autor? was ist dann mit den hundert leuten, die hinter ihm ins ziel kommen? die probleme des namens "hobby-klasse" habe ich schon mehrfach angesprochen und vorgeschlagen, sie zumindest in "nichtlizenzklasse" umzubenennen, was etwas den falschen eindruck mindert, die rennen dieser klasse seinen für wirklich jeden geeignet, da auch in dieser klasse anforderungen an fahrtechnik und kondition gestellt werden, die mancher - so leid mir das tut -  nicht erfüllt. das ist für einsteiger natürlich schade, aber da wären chickenways ja zumindest eine erleichterung was die fahrtechnischen anforderungen betrifft.

_Ihr sogennanten Konstruktivkritiker die an allem was zu meckern haben, sich überhauptnicht für den Sport einsetzten und selber mal was auf die Beine stellen die sollten sich mal ganz klein halten. Seit lieber froh das es noch solche Leute gibt die sich Ehrenamtlich für solch eine Veranstaltung stark machen und sich euer dummes Gespräch anhören. EMC-Team macht so weiter und versucht es nicht jedem Recht zumachen. Das funktioniert eh nicht. Grüße Michael_
es kann ja nun wahrlich nicht jeder biker mal eben selbst was auf die beine stellen. genau deswegen freut es mich umso mehr, dass einige wenige ihre zeit so für uns einsetzen wie das emc-team und andere veranstalter es tun. und nur weil ich keine veranstaltung manage, nehme ich trotzdem wie der autor das recht auf freie meinungsäußerung und die einladung des emc-teams, sich an der diskussion zu beteiligen, wahr. von dummem gespräch konnte bis zum beitrag des autors keine rede sein. es handelte sich um eine sachliche diskussion zur verbesserung des emc. 

anscheinend hat der autor meine beiträge nicht gelesen oder, was mir wahrscheinlicher erscheint, nicht verstanden. warum er ausgerechnet mich ausgesucht hat, um sich in der anonymität des internets seinen frust von der seele zu schreiben, wird wohl immer ein rätsel bleiben. vielleicht sollte der autor eine weitere umfrage initieren, ob ich in der lizenzklasse oder der nichtlizenzklasse starten soll oder ob man mir am besten weltweites startverbot erteilt.


@einheimischer, leequar und alle die mich kennen: war doch freundlich und sachlich, so wie man mich kennt, oder?


----------



## leeqwar (8. Februar 2006)

absolute zustimmung crazyeddie. hab mich eben schon gefragt, ob du heimlich rennen gewinnst ? vielleicht im ausland ?
die aufteilung in 2 klassen macht nunmal probleme. hab ja auch schon das beispiel volkslauf gebracht. wenn man sich da die sieger auf 5km-einsteiger-läufen anschaut bietet sich das gleich bild. 
die entscheidung eine aufteilung zu machen, ist aber nunmal gefallen und wird eigentlich auch akzeptiert. von rumgemecker hab ich immer noch nichts gemerkt. vielleicht war es ein fehler die überlegungen, in welche klasse wir passen öffentlich zu machen. anmelden, fertig.  
ich persönlich sehe mich übrigens immer noch nicht in der gleichen klasse wie michael bonnekessel, der mich durchaus kurz vor schluss auch mal überrundet. wie das bei einem rennen gegen tobi witzack wird, kann man sich ausmalen.

ich rätsele jetzt mal weiter, wie crazyeddie so schnell tippen konnte...

einheimischer ( ) hobby (X) lizenz
crazyeddie    ( ) hobby (X) elite
leeqwar        ( ) hobby (X) bambini-rennen


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2006)

@crazyeddie

Ich hab ja schon oben und im GB geschrieben was ich davon halte.
Nimm dass nicht zu persönlich, solche Neider wird es immer geben.
Ich fand die Diskusion bis zu den besagten Einträgen auch relativ sachlich und locker.

einheimischer ( ) hobby (X) schwergewichtsklasse
crazyeddie ( ) hobby (X) leichtbauklasse
leeqwar ( ) hobby (X) urgesteindesmountainbikesklasse



Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Crazyeddie und co.,


da es zur Zeit schwer in Mode ist ,auf den guten (damit meine ich nicht ausdauermäßig) crazyeddie ordentlich einzuprügeln, wollte ich dem lobenswerten Beispiel mal folgen:

also ihr pseudo-hobby-fahrer-lamentierer; was habt ihr euch dabei gedacht destruktive Kritik zu äußern. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man seine Meinung frei sagt und dann noch erwartet nett behandelt zu werden. Wenn das so weiter geht, malt ihr noch Karikaturen und glaubt es gehört zur Kultur des freien Geistes. Und durch Diskussion etwas voranbringen. Das(s)  ich nicht lache, nachher kommt es noch soweit, dass man eine vernünftige und keine oktroyierte Lösung findet. Und überhaupt; wenn ihr nicht soviel schreiben und reden würdet, könntet ihr mehr trainieren und Bundesligarennen gewinnen. 
Was zieht den überhaupt der anonyme Autor seine Kritik so verschüchtert zurück. Die schwache argumentative Basis könnte man doch mit anderen noch subjektiveren Mittel unterfüttern.
Also crazyeddie halt dich fest:

1) Fang doch endlich mal an böse am Start zu schauen und den mp3 auf volle Lautstärke zu stellen, dann gewinnt dein Psychogramm ganz andere Züge. (Robbiieeee)
2) Fahr dich auf der Rolle warm ( ganz wichtig!!!)
3) IN der Hobbyklasse konkurrenzlos sein. Das(s) ich nicht lache!! Zuerst mal an mir vorbeikommen. Ich werfe dir nämlich einen tiefgefrorenen Power-Bar zwischen die Speichen und dann kannst du ja mal sehen wie es ist ein 6,5 Kilo Rad zu haben. 

Und jetzt formuliere ich hier mal meine Forderungen: Ich will ein Uphill-Rennen und zwar eines nur für Leute, die weniger Watt treten, als ich. Ich bin nämlich bergab so schlecht!! Also wer unterstützt mich bei meinem Ansinnen?

Ach übrigens crazyeddie, du Mörder des guten XC- Geschmacks, wann gehen wir wieder trainieren? Deine 10.000 Winterkilometer musst du ja irgendwie bekommen.

Euer 

Gustl


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2006)

Ich hab alleine 10 Minuten gebraucht um "oktroyiert" nachzugoogeln  

 

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (9. Februar 2006)

In welcher Klasse müsste ich eigentlich fahren?

Nachdem wir ja jetzt mit unseren leichten Rädern und vielen Trainingsumfängen ein obligates Ticket gezogen haben, können wir ja mal unsere Lizenznummern austauschen. Oder was meint ihr??
Nein, SPaß beiseite ich rate nochmalig zur Zurückhaltung, denn was und co. so treibt, geht einfach am Thema vorbei!!  
Denn crazyeddie ist der Feind. Wenn der mit einer Laktatspülung startet, 
bleibt kein Auge trocken. Ich habe doch auch noch nie gegen ihn gewonnen. Deshalb finde ich schon, dass wir ihn disqualifizieren sollten. 
Ich glaube ich bilde ne Bürgerinitiative?? Wer hat angst vorm 7259 Gramm-Radmann!!
Aber folgendes Zitat könnte den anonymen Schreiber des Gästebuchs besänftigen:
Der Andersdenkende ist kein Idiot, er hat sich eben eine andere Wirklichkeit konstruiert. ( Paul Watzlawick)

In diesem Sinne konzentrieren wir uns wieder auf das Wesentliche (kritisieren, nörgeln, polemisieren,......) und glauben an die Gewalt des Wortes.

Euer 

Gustl


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> In welcher Klasse müsste ich eigentlich fahren?



In der Fremdwörterklasse vieleicht?  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. Februar 2006)

leutnant gustl ( ) hobby (X) crazyeddiehasserklasse alternativ in der deutsch-klasse von frau schmidt


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ...in der deutsch-klasse von frau schmidt



Die fährt doch für Team Fuji  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Die fährt doch für Team Fuji
> 
> Grüße.



meine alte deutschlehrerin wird jetzt gesponsert ?  
setzen... hefte raus... diktat...


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2006)

setzen... helme auf... laktat...


----------



## leeqwar (9. Februar 2006)

nach reiflicher überlegung bin ich mir jetzt sicher, dass 2 klassen nicht ausreichen. ich fordere das orgateam auf zu reagieren und unverzüglich folgende klassen zuzüglich einzuführen:

- nicht-von-dieser-welt-klasse (ohne worte)
- vielfahrer-klasse (für fahrer mit mehr als 10000km im jahr)
- pappe-klasse (für fahrer mit rad unter 10 kilo)
- rockefeller-klasse (rad teurer als 3000 euro)
- pummelchen-klasse (winter schlecht verdaut und fahrer > 80kg)
- lsd-klasse (mehr als 3 unterschiedliche farben im trikot)
- nur-bergauf-klasse (werden oben mit auto abgeholt und runtergebracht)
- maulheld-klasse (für verbale entgleisungen im forum und gästebuch gibts bonus-sekunden)
- understatement-klasse ("ich bin dieses jahr überhaupt nicht fit")
- dattel-klasse (das rennen wird virtuell auf dem computer ausgetragen)
- lotto-klasse (das ergebnis wird ausgelost)
- saarland-klasse (schwenker und bier auf dem gepäckträger)
- fkk-klasse (zuschauerreichstes rennen)
- ich-muss-beim-start-ganz-vorne-stehen-klasse (es gewinnt, wer sich beim schuss am nächsten an der startlinie befindet)
- kuchen-klasse (für jedes stück vorm rennen gibt es 30 sekunden zeit-bonus)
- hochstapler-klasse (falsche altersangabe bei der anmeldung)
...

falls es mehr klassen als melder gibt, müssen fahrer in 2 klassen starten. 
bsp: rad leichter als 10, fahrer schwerer als 80 kilo. pappe- und pummelchen-klasse.


----------



## leutnant gustl (9. Februar 2006)

Servus,

bin froh, dass diese Diskussion auf ein ordentliches Niveau abgeglitten ist. Denn wenn das so weiter gegangen wäre, würde uns der geneigte Leser noch für minderbemittelt halten.
Ich müsste übrigens in 3-4 Klassen gleichzeitig starten. Ratet doch mal  in welchen??
Wer drauf kommt, darf das nächste Mal in meinem Windschatten bleiben. Bergab versteht sich.....  

Ich wäre noch für die understatement-konfektions-klasse und verbale-aggressions- klasse

Mir fällt dabei mal ein: Mit diesem Sprachduktus und der gekonnten Selbstironie stellen wir eins sicher..... Wir sind keine Lizenz- Rennfahrer, denn diese Spezies würde sich solch profanen Spekulationen nicht hingeben!!
Habe ich ein Stereotyp bedient oder habe ich recht?

Also gabt euch wohl und ratetmal schön ihr zwei Scholastiker des Wahnsinns

Gustl

Ach übrigens; mir ist eingefallen welcher Satz der passende für die Ausgangssituation wäre.


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2006)

Ich könnte auf Anhieb alle mir bekannten Fahrer in leeqwars Klasseneinteilung reineditieren - wohl gemerkt ich KÖNNTE - dies ist eine offizielle Drohung!
Meine Kontonummer gibts per PM  

Desweitern hab ich beschlossen leutnant gustl auf meine Ignore Liste zu setzen, da ich seine Posts einfach nicht verstehe, dort kann er dann von mir aus crazyeddie zuspamen... der steht schon länger auf ignore  

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (9. Februar 2006)

Ist das jetzt ne Drohung????


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2006)

War was? Ich hör und les nix!  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. Februar 2006)

gustl fährt entweder in der germanistik-klasse (man darf erst ins ziel, nachdem man alle wichtigen literarischen werke des abendlands aufgezählt hat), oder er muss mit seiner revolutionären art und ausdrucksweise in die rudi dutschke klasse (mit langen haaren muss im slalom zwischen brennenden springer-blättern durch).

der einheimische gehört ganz klar in die aok-klasse. nach dem rennen bestimmt der amtsarzt den sieger... 

ich hab mich jetzt auch entschieden. meine wahl fällt auf die märchen-klasse. ich werde im rotkäppchen-kostüm mit korb am lenker meine runden drehen.

selbstironie ? was soll das sein, noch nie gehört.


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2006)

"Gerne der Zeiten gedenk' ich, da alle Glieder gelenkig - bis auf eins.
Doch die Zeiten sind vorueber, steif geworden alle Glieder - bis auf eins."

Mit diesem Goethe Zitat, wär mir aber auch ein Podiumsplatz in der (Senioren) Germanistik-Klasse sicher!

Ach was solls, lass den Amtsarzt nur kommen...

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leutnant gustl (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

also ich finde die Idee gar nicht so schlecht mit der Germanistik-Klasse. Aber ich finde man sollte da differenzieren. Die Lizenzfahrer müssten die Literatur rezitieren, aber die Hobby-Lutscher müssten nur ein Wort deklinieren und den Plural von "Status" bilden. 
Bei der illusteren Gesellschaft hätten wir bestimmt ein Amu(ü)sement.

Aber mal was anderes, wo ist denn der 7259 Gramm-Mann?? Um Ihn geht es doch!! Er har sich schuldig gemacht....

Aber mal ernsthaft beim zweiten EMC- Lauf bin ich nicht da. Habe ich eben festgestellt. Also einigt euch mal darüber wer dann gewinnen darf!! Ich segne es dann ab.

Und der Vergleich mit Rudi Dutschke schmeichelt mir aber nicht. Ich bevorzuge zwar nicht Zeitungen zu lesen die mehr Bilder als Text enthalten, aber wenn ich Revolutzer sein wollte, würde ich sicherlich kein Teamreplika fahren. Erkennt Ihr den kausalen Kontext oder muss ich deutlicher werden??

Gustl

Wenn Ihr so auf Literatur abfährt, fragt euch doch mal warum ich so heiße!!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2006)

... wenn du dich aber morgens um 7:00 Uhr erschiesst, haben wir ein Problem - alle Läufe starten später!
Vieleicht doch noch eine Suizid-Klasse um 5:30 Uhr?

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Februar 2006)

muhaha, so kenn ich euch hätte sich der anonyme autor im emc-gästebuch michael f. statt michael e. genannt, hätt ichs ja für satire gehalten, aber so...
ach noch was hier, einheimischer und der soldat aus dem gau, wer mich auf seine ignoreliste setzt, dem fahr ich in der hobby-klasse um die ohren


----------



## leeqwar (9. Februar 2006)

das wird mir hier alles zu kafkaesk.

ps: ich werd den teufel tun und im emc-gästebuch so was posten. ich bin froh, wenn über die terminverpeilung gras gewachsen ist...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2006)

So nun ist's raus, von wem erwartet wird bei den "Guten" zu starten - tja crazyeddie dumm gelaufen  
Von mir wird zwar erwartungsgemäß nix erwartet, aber ich weiss immernochnicht wo ich starten soll??? Die Anmeldung ist zwar freigeschaltet, aber noch fehlt die Info, was denn nun endgültig mit den "Hobbystrecken" passiert... beschnitten oder nicht???

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (13. Februar 2006)

Jawohl! Ich darf Hobby fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leutnant gustl (13. Februar 2006)

Ich finde es ziemlich bedenklich sich exemplarisch ein paar Fahrer rauszupicken. Denn man sieht doch was dann passiert. Manche Leute werden genannt und andere nicht. Die Verwirrung ist perfekt. Und die genannten Fahrer, die trotzdem zuwieder handeln. Was passiert mit denen?? Disqualifiziert??
Da müsste man schon eine transparente Grundlage zur Einteilung wählen. Oder??


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Februar 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Und die genannten Fahrer, die trotzdem zuwieder handeln. Was passiert mit denen?? Disqualifiziert??



Du willst garnicht wissen was mit denen passiert!!!  

@Limit

Ich geb dir dann Feuer...






...damit du deine Lizenz an Ort und Stelle verbrennen kannst 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (14. Februar 2006)

Nee nee, ich will weiter den Radsport durch meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft und damit auch Lizenz fördern...  
Grüße Limit!


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Februar 2006)

@leutnant gustl: ist eine zuwiederhandlung eine wiederholte zuwiderhandlung? wenn ja, müsste das ja umso härter bestraft werden ;-)

ach, is euch mal aufgefallen, dass die die 2004er gesamtwertung als grundlage genommen haben, zumindest in der mhk?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2006)

Mein Therapeut hat mir heute verboten, weiter über die EMC Streckenwahl nachzudenken!
Er befürchtet sonst bleibende, nicht therapierbare Schäden.  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Februar 2006)

ich gewöhne mich grade an den gedanken, keinen emc mehr zu fahren. hab echt nich mehr den nerv.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> ich gewöhne mich grade an den gedanken, keinen emc mehr zu fahren. hab echt nich mehr den nerv.



Komm jetzt, du hast's doch gut! Nur wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Februar 2006)

auch wieder wahr. ich frag mich nur was das alles soll, warum ständig irgendwer meint, mich dumm von der seite anmachen zu müssen. aktuell im emc-gb wieder.  und natürlich macht das niemand unter seinem richtigen namen oder nem nick, den jeder kennt.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> auch wieder wahr. ich frag mich nur was das alles soll, warum ständig irgendwer meint, mich dumm von der seite anmachen zu müssen. aktuell im emc-gb wieder.  und natürlich macht das niemand unter seinem richtigen namen oder nem nick, den jeder kennt.



"Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt.
Neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten."

 

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2006)

Gerade durchzuckte mich ein Geistesblitz, ich hab jetzt für mich die Ultimative Lösung gefunden! Ich melde mich einfach für Hobby und Lizenzklasse an - das hat nur Vorteile - man wird nicht als Weichei bezeichnet, eher im Gegenteil und man kommt auf jeden Fall in den Genuss, unzenzierter Strecken!!! 
Man muss zwar doppelt löhnen, dafür gibts dann aber auch zwei CD's = Stereo!!!  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade durchzuckte mich ein Geistesblitz, ich hab jetzt für mich die Ultimative Lösung gefunden! Ich melde mich einfach für Hobby und Lizenzklasse an - das hat nur Vorteile - man wird nicht als Weichei bezeichnet, eher im Gegenteil und man kommt auf jeden Fall in den Genuss, unzenzierter Strecken!!!
> Man muss zwar doppelt löhnen, dafür gibts dann aber auch zwei CD's = Stereo!!!
> 
> Grüße.


Vielleicht ist JETZT der Zeitpunkt gekommen deine Schmerzmittel runter zu dosieren bzw. ganz abzusetzten. Mache mir langsam ernste Gedanken


----------



## Xededen (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

Am Anfang war das ganze ja lustig zu verfolgen, wie manche Leute ihre eigene Unsicherheit hinter Ironie und Kindereien versteckt haben.

Ich habe es zwar eben in das GB des EMC geschrieben, aber da ich gerade Zeit habe führe ich das ganze hier nochmal aus.

In der Ausschreibung steht ganz klar, dass jeder Hobbyfahrer in der Lizenzklasse starten darf. Da ich fast alle von euch kenne, würde ich sagen, dass ihr in der Lizenzklasse starten solltet.  
Aber was erwartet ihr von einem "Rennen" ?? Auf technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken rumzuchillen. Dann kann ich euch eine schöne Sonntagstour in Kirkel empfehlen.

Ich hab euch mal eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe gemacht, vl hilfts wem. Ihr könnt auch eure witze und bemerkungen drüber machen, das macht mir nichts aus  




Wer öfters mit Ja antwortet fährt Lizenzklasse !?!?!?   

P.S.: Wenn euch das weitergeholfen hat, hätte ich das nächste Diskussionsthema das ihr auseinandernehmen könnt  

 Wie wird die Startreihenfolge festgelegt???? Lizenz vor Hobby....U19 vor SEN 1 ....


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

Kirkel wird mit der Zeit auch langweilig  

Toll einmal Jein, der Rest eindeutig Nein - Danke, dass du mich zum Hobbyfahrer abstempelst!  

Grüße.

Edit: Bei der Startaufstellung werden selbstverständlich familiäre Radsportliche Leistungen berücksichtigt.
Mein Ur Grossvater galt Anno 1872 als sehr schlechter Radfahrer, da ich 72 geboren bin, starte ich folglich 26 Meter vor dem Feld (1872:72=26).


----------



## Xededen (15. Februar 2006)

^^ Jaja Herr "ich bin krank und muss langsammachen - trozdem Pace fahrer"

Deinem Protest nach zu urteilen siehst du dich nicht als Hobby-Klassenfahrer....Somit startest du in der Lizenzklasse.... 

Der Nächste bitte


----------



## Limit83 (15. Februar 2006)

@anal.isa: Eröffne doch lieber einen Fred zum Saar Cup 2006!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ Jaja Herr "ich bin krank und muss langsammachen - trozdem Pace fahrer"
> 
> Deinem Protest nach zu urteilen siehst du dich nicht als Hobby-Klassenfahrer....Somit startest du in der Lizenzklasse....
> 
> Der Nächste bitte



Man merkt, dass du mich schon länger nicht mehr gesehn hast!
Anbei ein aktuelles Foto: Ich zwischen zwei Lizenzlern  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (15. Februar 2006)

@ Limit: Wieso wollt ihr noch ein wenig "konstruktiv" meckern , ääähhhh, diskutieren ??? 
Ne, spass bei seite....wird heute noch kommen 

@Einheimischer: Das ist genau das was ich sagen wollte....ich bin so lahm, so dick und sowieso der schlechteste....und dann am ersten Berg...wer zieht den Sprint an ????????


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

*unschuldigpfeiff*

Wird wieder Zeit für meine Medikamente  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (15. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Man merkt, dass du mich schon länger nicht mehr gesehn hast!
> Anbei ein aktuelles Foto: Ich zwischen zwei Lizenzlern
> 
> Grüße.


 kannst mich gleich daneben malen 

Da wir das ja nun geklärt haben, können wir uns nun endlich bei der Lizenzklasse anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Februar 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @anal.isa: Eröffne doch lieber einen Fred zum Saar Cup 2006!!!


Das halte ich auch für ne gute Idee, bin schon ganz neugierig!!!!


----------



## leeqwar (15. Februar 2006)

alle meckern, dass gemeckert wird... aber wo ? ich hab noch keine kritik gelesen, ausser dass halt zuviel gemeckert wird. und ich finde, daran ist crazyeddie schuld. und wehe, crazyeddie, wir gewinnen heute nicht noch mindestens eine goldmedaille in turin !

ps:


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

Hey, ich verkomme hier langsam zur Witzfigur - daran ist eindeutig crazyeddie schuld!  

@leeqwar: Bildtitel? Das Ding, dass aus der Kälte kam?  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (15. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar: Bildtitel? Das Ding, dass aus der Kälte kam?



jetzt gib zu, dass du der verschollene dritte bist und dieses jahr für die fährst ! karten auf den tisch herr einheimischer oder sollte ich lieber sagen "dirty_sam" !?


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

Pfff, dass sagt grad der Richtige - du biederst dich doch ständig bei denen an!  






Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Februar 2006)

ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspar (15. Februar 2006)

hallo,

bleibt mal alle aufm boden!

ich habe zur diskussion aufgerufen und freue mich über jeden kommentar.(auch im gästebuch)

wenn es da leute gibt, die alles und jedes auf die goldwaage legen, haben sie noch nie richtig mitgemacht beim emc.

es gab und gibt immer diskussion.
aber eines darf ich euch noch mal deutlich sagen:

ich werde mich bemühen in bekond einen sauberen start für den emc hinzulegen und da ist jeder willkommen.

mir ist jeder der vorher seinen mund aufmacht lieber, als die die hinterher schon immer alles besser gewusst haben.

meine liebe mutter pflegt immer zu sagen: "hinterher ist jeder ein professor"
dieser theorie habe ich mich angeschlossen
daher sind mir alle lieber, die vorher den mund aufmachen.

also: ich rechne in bekond  mit allen. 
danach kann man für die cupwertung immer noch umschwenken oder aussteigen. das wird aber keiner machen, da wir alles geben!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

Deine Mutter ist eine sehr schlaue Frau und die Idee mit dem evtl. umschwenken, ist auch nicht schlecht...aber aufgeben? - niemals!!!
Wir sehen uns in Bekond  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (15. Februar 2006)

naja, es gab ja noch nicht viel diskussion, sondern nur gemecker übers gemecker und anonyme anfeindungen gegen crazyeddie. (die ich persönlich übrigens ziemlich peinlich und daneben finde)

vielleicht solltet ihr einfach die regelung treffen top10 jeder klasse muss lizenz fahren und der rest darf frei wählen und dann gibt es aber auch kein dummes gespräch von anderen fahrern "ääääh der müsste ja eigentlich lizenz fahren...".  

irgendwie gehört dieses geplänkel im vorfeld scheinbar zum emc dazu. man könnte sich ja 2 wochen vorher auch mal zu einem debattierclub mit moselwein treffen. könnte interessant werden...


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ...debattierclub mit moselwein treffen...



Also wenns ums Moselwein trinken geht gehören wir beide definitiv in die Lizenzklasse  

Grüße.

Edit: Team Riesling Brothers?


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Februar 2006)

dann nehm ich aber in der bambini-klasse teil, mit alkoholfreien getränken


----------



## leeqwar (15. Februar 2006)

der riesling-lauf ist abends in zell. ich glaube letztes jahr dort im tal auch die nötige infrastruktur gesehen zu haben.  

die fahrer-liste wurde übrigens korrigiert. jetzt hatte ich mal kritik geäussert und nach wenigen minuten ist die schon hinfällig. mist.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

Da findet sich sicher was... 

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2006)

D... D... D... Das EMC G...G... G... Gästebuch - es geht wieder los!!!  

Grüße.


----------



## Chr!s (9. März 2006)

Ich find das nur noch zum totlachen!  
Letztlich resultieren die geführten "Diskussionen" nur aus dem einzigen Grunde: *Da hat jemand Angst, einen Platz einzubüßen!*

Man sieht sich beim EMC...


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2006)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das nur noch zum totlachen!
> Letztlich resultieren die geführten "Diskussionen" nur aus dem einzigen Grunde: *Da hat jemand Angst, einen Platz einzubüßen!*
> 
> Man sieht sich beim EMC...



Genau das richtige bei dem Wetter  
Bin mal gespannt, ob und wie der zukünftige Gewinner der Hobbyklasse (virtuell) gesteinigt wird, denn eines steht fest, irgend jemand muss auch diese Klasse gewinnen!  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (9. März 2006)

Es könnte auch einen ziemlichen Stau vor der Ziellinie geben...
Wie würde es denn nächstes Jahr aussehen? Wieder die ersten 10 vom 06er Hobbyrennen in die Lizenzklasse verfrachten?
Egal wie mans anstellt, man schafft es nie jedermann zu begeistern.


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2006)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Es könnte auch einen ziemlichen Stau vor der Ziellinie geben...
> Wie würde es denn nächstes Jahr aussehen? Wieder die ersten 10 vom 06er Hobbyrennen in die Lizenzklasse verfrachten?
> Egal wie mans anstellt, man schafft es nie jedermann zu begeistern.



 Sehr geil, ich stells mir grad vor: "nee ich will nicht, fahr du zuerst, nee du..."
Hmm, in ca. 3 Jahren wäre dann alles wieder beim alten: alle in einer Klasse. 
Es sei denn man lässt die letzten 10 Hobbyfahrer der Lizenzklasse absteigen in die Hobbyklasse  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (11. März 2006)

der gewinner der hobbyklasse wird dann unter polizeischutz geehrt


----------



## swift daddy (12. März 2006)

hab´ das was über das 24-h Rennen hier in der Nähe von Metz gelesen ... k.A. ob´s  schon geklärt wurde ... schätze ma ihr meintet "Les crapauds", was hier in der Nähe von Metz stattfindet ... anscheinend findet das am 3/4 Juni statt. Aber so wie ich grad in nem franz. Bike-Forum gelesen hab´ kann sich wohl eh nimmer einschreiben ... k.A. ich hör´ mich morgen ma hier in Metz um   

so long
swift daddy


----------



## Einheimischer (12. März 2006)

swift daddy schrieb:
			
		

> hab´ das was über das 24-h Rennen hier in der Nähe von Metz gelesen ... k.A. ob´s  schon geklärt wurde ... schätze ma ihr meintet "Les crapauds", was hier in der Nähe von Metz stattfindet ... anscheinend findet das am 3/4 Juni statt. Aber so wie ich grad in nem franz. Bike-Forum gelesen hab´ kann sich wohl eh nimmer einschreiben ... k.A. ich hör´ mich morgen ma hier in Metz um
> 
> so long
> swift daddy



Warum denn dass??? Wir warten die ganze Zeit bis endlich die Anmeldung auf der Website freigeschaltet wird! 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (13. März 2006)

swift daddy schrieb:
			
		

> hab´ das was über das 24-h Rennen hier in der Nähe von Metz gelesen ... k.A. ob´s  schon geklärt wurde ... schätze ma ihr meintet "Les crapauds", was hier in der Nähe von Metz stattfindet ... anscheinend findet das am 3/4 Juni statt. Aber so wie ich grad in nem franz. Bike-Forum gelesen hab´ kann sich wohl eh nimmer einschreiben ... k.A. ich hör´ mich morgen ma hier in Metz um
> 
> so long
> swift daddy



hö ? 
"les  Bulletins sont en préparation
Les inscriptions débuteront dés que les bulletins seront envoyés, vers fin février ."
also mein französisch ist unter aller sau, aber ich habe den text so verstanden, dass die anmeldung erst freigeschaltet wird !?


----------



## swift daddy (14. März 2006)

aaaalso ich hab'  mich hier n Metz ma umgehört un n Bekannter der sich letzten Sa. auch noch anmeden wollte hat mir gesagt dass KEINE Anmeldungen mehr möglich sind, da schon alle Plätze belegt sind   

also keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll zumal's auf der page ja anders steht ... 

edit: hab'  ich grad gesehen auf www.lescrapauds.net
Samedi 11 mars :  2000 participants    ( 476 équipes ) 

Le quota des 2000 participants étant atteint, nous n'inscrivons plus de coureurs. Pour des raisons de sécurité, de limite d'emplacements, de gestion et d'un besoin considérable de bénévoles, le Comité d'organisation en a décidé ainsi ! Désolée de refuser tous ces dossiers qui arrivent encore ! Soyez compréhensifs et ne nous assaillez pas !!! merci et à samedi 03 Juin ! bon vtt à Tous.

auf deutsch gesagt: alles voll


----------



## Einheimischer (14. März 2006)

Na super   
Vielen Dank für die Info swift daddy.

Grüße.


----------



## swift daddy (14. März 2006)

jojo ... np ... da ich ja eigentlich selbst mit n paar Leuten von der Uni Metz mitfahen wollte wollte ich mich eh ma schaun ... leider zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspar (14. März 2006)

hallo,

nicht heulen!
erstens gibt es den eifel-mosel-cup, zweitens das moselhöhenbiking am 8.10.06 mit teamwertung auf der 60 km strecke mit 1800 höhenmetern (siehe www.bekond-aktiv.de, button moselhöhenbiking) und drittens anfang august  das 20-Stunden-Rennen in Fell siehe www.radmarathon-fell.de)

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Xededen (22. März 2006)

Hallo, 

obwohl das Thema Klassenwahl für den Einheimischen und Leuqwar ein recht heikles Thema war, konntet Ihr euch ja doch noch entscheiden wie man jetzt auf der Homepage vom EMC erkennen kann. 

Auf das ihr mit der Wahl glüklich werdet  

(Und das es nicht wie in der Politik ist ...)


----------



## leeqwar (22. März 2006)

was ist denn mit dir ? du konntest dich wohl nicht entscheiden ?


----------



## kaspar (26. März 2006)

hallo,

ich hoffe ihr hattet trotz der widrigen bodenverhältnisse euren spaß in bekond.

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2006)

Die Strecke hat das Wetter nicht verdient, Spass hat's natürlich trotzdem gemacht! Ein gelungener EMC Auftakt wie ich finde. Kritik hab ich aber auch, die Wartezeit am Waschplatz war unerträglich lange, wir haben über 1h angestanden, bis wir unsere Bike mit dem einzigen Schlauch abspritzen durften. Dadurch haben wir natürlich nix vom Lizenzrennen sehen können, gerne hätte ich die Fahrer angefeuert! Klar könnt ihr nix für den Schlamm, aber ein zweiter oder gar dritter Schlauch wäre kein Luxus gewesen.
Bitte nicht böse sein und nur als Anregung für die nächste Fango Packung sehen  
Ansonsten ist Bekond immer ein Highlight - auch im Schlamm  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (27. März 2006)

es war trotz der wetter-verhältnisse ein schöner auftakt zum emc. bekond hat wie immer spass gemacht.

2 kleine kritikpunkte: das extrem lange anstehen am wasserschlauch wurde ja schon angesprochen. etwas schade fand ich auch, dass es die kartoffelsuppe auf die ich mich schon gefreut hatte, nicht als vegetarische variante gab. 
sehr positiv überrascht war ich, wieviele leute trotz des schlechten wetters an die strecke gekommen waren. die stimmung in der affenschaukel war klasse. dank der schönen streckenführung gab es dort einiges zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. April 2006)

Schönes Rennen heute in Mehren. Strecke war super zu fahren und das Rad blieb dabei fast sauber. Kuchen und Kaffee waren auch super lecker - was will man mehr! Respekt auch an Limit, endlich mal keine Holzmedaille  
Bilder vom Lizenzlauf sind auf meiner Seite: www.einheimischer.de.vu zu finden. Viel Spass!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (10. April 2006)

fands auch klasse heute. es macht doch immer wieder einen riesen spass, mit euch durch den wald rasen zu dürfen  

glückwunsch an limit ! klasse leistung heute. schön zu sehen, dass der einheimische und ich dich an den zahlreichen freitagen fit machen konnten  

so, ich male mir jetzt weiter aus, was passiert wäre, wenn ich ich heute bei dem wetter und mit den beinen auf meiner lieblingsstrecke in bekond hätte fahren dürfen


----------



## Limit83 (10. April 2006)

Guten Morgen Leute!
War ein super Rennen gestern und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht! Immerhin konnte ich die blamable Vorstellung vom ersten Lauf ausgleichen... Vielen Dank an für die Anfeuerungsrufe! Ich hab mich jede Runde mehr darauf gefreut zu dem Knotenpunkt im Streckenverlauf zu kommen und meinen Tinitus zu fördern! 
So Jungs und am Freitag wird dann nicht mehr für die Holzmedaille trainiert, sondern auf dittklassigem Niveau gefahren! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (10. April 2006)

auch wenn zufällig Feiertag wäre?


----------



## Limit83 (10. April 2006)

Dann wird eben eine Feiertagsrunde daraus...

edit: @eh: Geile Bilder!


----------



## crazyeddie (11. April 2006)

danke fürs anfeuern @all!
he limit, ich hatte recht, es war wirklich der lesewitz (siehe emc-homepage)!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2006)

Juhu die erste Cupwertung ist draussen - sieht nicht gut aus für mich - aber wenigstens muss ich dann nächstes Jahr nicht Lizenzklasse fahren  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (26. April 2006)

Hey!
Die sieht ja richtig Klasse aus fürs Saarländle...  
@Eh: Top 5 ist doch wohl noch drin...  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (8. Mai 2006)

sehr gute nachricht, was die streckenführung nächstes wochenende betrifft. ich denke, das ist absolut die richtige entscheidung.


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Mai 2006)

Stimme da leeqwar voll zu, richtige Entscheidung  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (14. Mai 2006)

Stimme auch zu! Strecke war hart, aber geil! Hat Spaß gemacht.
Wie ist es euch ergangen?


----------



## leeqwar (14. Mai 2006)

dickes lob an marco pfeiffer. cc-feeling pur auf einer mischung aus urbanen und wald-szenen. mir hat ja auch prüm vor 2 jahre gefallen. 
meine zeit war leider nichts so berauschend. ich bin mal auf die rundenzeiten gespannt, wieviel mich der sturz gekostet hat.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Mai 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Stimme auch zu! Strecke war hart, aber geil! Hat Spaß gemacht.
> Wie ist es euch ergangen?



So muss CC sein, endlich nochmal eine - auch fahrtechnisch - fordernde Strecke  Bei mir ist's trotz leichter Sehprobleme und Kopfschmerzen relativ gut gelaufen. 

Grüße.

P.s.: wer war eigentlich das Kasperl das vorm Feld gestartet ist und am Start einen auf "wild" gemacht hat - sah ein wenig aus wie der Troll aus dem Video von der EMC Hompage, der nicht weiss in welcher Klasse er startet...scheinbar weiss er auch nicht was Manieren sind und wie man sich sportlich verhält!


----------



## leeqwar (15. Mai 2006)

das gibt dicke luft  

werde gleich mal schauen, ob ich den anderen typ mit dem gebrochenen rahmen auf den bildern finde. würde mich interessieren, ob der durchgekommen ist.

ich hatte "hinten" definitiv spass beim warten auf den start


----------



## Limit83 (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Ich muss sagen, dass mir trotz meiner absolut miserablen Tagesform die Strecke eine Menge Spaß bereitet hat. Aber erst nachdem ich den Frust von ständigen Staus und Null Überholchancen überwunden hatte. Als Trainings- oder Tourenparcours absolut herrlich, aber bei einem CC-Rennen würde ich mir mehr Überholchancen wünschen.
Eine kleine Kritik gabs von den Eltern der Jugendfahrer: Die Kids fühlen sich sicher gleich viel mehr motiviert, wenn der Kommentator ihre Namen bei der Rundendurchfahrt nennt! Ich denke das ist zu lösen?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (27. Mai 2006)

und morgen mal wieder






ich bin gerade am suchen, was man laut reglement beim ablaufen der strecke alles mit ins ziel bringen müsste. rahmen ? laufräder ? lenker ? sattel ?
gibt es gummistiefel mit cleats ?


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2006)

Startaufstellung:






..."einer muss ja schlieslich vorne stehen!"  

Grüße.


----------



## Digicambiker (27. Mai 2006)

Hi
Ich glaub den kenn ich. Das ist der, der euch so seltsam vorgekommen ist in Thalfang. Ich glaub Chrasser heißt der oder so!!  


Gruß unn bis Morsche


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2006)

Wo wir alle so schön beisammen sind... wir könnten auch einen "Nichtangriffspakt" schliesen und morgen auschlafen? Keine gute Idee? Nein? Ok, dann lasst uns Krieg führen!  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npk (27. Mai 2006)

Hmm...ich könnte ja auch noch an den Start gehen, warum hat mir das keiner gesagt??? Will einer mit mir hinfahren?


----------



## leeqwar (27. Mai 2006)

überrasch doch den oberaggi mal morgen früh. musst ja nicht auf anhieb sagen, wo`s hingehen soll. ja, ja... das ist so ne art ctf


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2006)

... und wenn ihr dann angekommen seid, heisst es: Willkommen im Dreck!
Übrigens @npk: weisse Socken sind morgen eine eher schlechte Wahl  

Grüße.


----------



## npk (27. Mai 2006)

Ach quatsch. Weisse Socken sind super.....die passen sich dem Terrain an *G*

Man, wenn einer mitfährt würde ich ja fahren, aber alleine  
Ich könnte ja auch das Kriterium im Leimersheim fahren, aber 11:30 Uhr ist mir bei dem Wetter zu früh. Da komme ich noch gar nicht aus dem Bett


----------



## leeqwar (27. Mai 2006)

du kannst dich gerne morgen anschliessen. wir haben die karre aber schon voll. müsstest halt selber fahren. abfahrt 11 uhr tanke kirkel.


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

zu gestern: ich fands schön, was martin aus der strecke gemacht hat. im trockenen wäre die runde bestimmt der hammer gewesen. aber auch so bin ich lieber über matschige wiesen als über rutschige wurzeln im wald gefahren. 
überholmöglichkeiten gabs dieses mal auch mehr als genügend, wenn ich die dank starkem halsweh und reinem "punkte-ins-trockene-holen" auch nicht wirklich gebraucht habe. 
zum zuschauen war die strecke wohl so ziemlich das beste, was es geben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

Also mir hat die Strecke übehaupt nich gelegen/gefallen, soll jetzt aber nicht als Kritik an der Strecke selbst oder gar der Orga verstanden werden, sondern ist einfach mein persönliches Empfinden. Dieses wurde sicher auch noch dadurch verstärkt, dass ich z.Zt. auch gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin, aber dennoch fahre ich halt lieber technische Strecken im Wald. Für die Zuschauer war es natürlich - wie leeqwar schon sagte - top.

Bilder von gestern und Thalfang gibts übrigens auch noch hier: www.einheimischer.de.vu

Grüße.


----------



## npk (29. Mai 2006)

Fährt hier jemand den Feneberg Marathon in Oberstdorf? 
Ich werde ziemlich sicher auf die lange DIstanz gehen....


----------



## Limit83 (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!
So, damit ist der EMC 2006 auch schon vorbei! Mir persönlich hat das Rennen in Zell am Besten gefallen! Auch wenn es in Mehren besser lief... Die neuen Trails waren klasse und ließen sich super fahren. Der lange Anstieg war ebenfalls drin und es gab genügend Möglichkeiten zum Überholen! Alles in Allem eine perfekte Strecke! 
Besonders hat es mich gefreut soviele bekannte Gesichter auf den Treppchen der Cupwertung stehen zu sehen! Glückwunsch an die Vereinsjugend Tobias und Fabian und an die Forumsgenossen 007ike und leeqwar! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (12. Juni 2006)

ganz dickes lob an die macher vom emc ! super strecken und das ganze drumherum war klasse organisiert ! ich find´s richtig schade, dass er schon wieder vorbei ist. ich wüsste auf anhieb nichts wichtiges, was man verbessern könnte. naja, vielleicht die klasseneinteilung, aber darüber sprechen wir dann nächstes jahr  oh, und nochwas: überall sind schlammrennen möglich, aber bitte, bitte, bitte nicht mehr in bekond. ok ?

@limit: danke. fands auch schön mit sovielen bekannten gesichtern auf dem treppchen. respekt auch vor deiner hammerleistung. 2 solcher rennen an einem wochenende, das soll erst mal jemand nachmachen. die meisten top-fahrer hatten sich ja für eins entschieden.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juni 2006)

Habe gerade eben die Bilder vom Finale in Zell hochgeladen - zu finden wie immer hier: www.einheimischer.de.vu Viel Spass!

Grüße.


----------



## kaspar (14. November 2006)

hallo,

die termine des emc 2007 sind jetzt unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de angekündigt

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Distance (12. Mai 2007)

Der EMC rollt wieder



Interessante Termine:

1. Lauf am Sonntag, 20.05.07 in Bekond/Trier
2. Lauf am Samstag, 26.05.07 in Mehren/Daun
3. Lauf am Pfingstmontag, 28.05.07 in Laufeld
4. Lauf am Sonntag, 10.06.07 in Mehring/Trier

Mehringer DoubleRace:
Morgens: Zeitfahren,
SpÃ¤tnachmittags: Dorf-Race.
Wird als eine Veranstaltung gewertet!

5. Lauf, Sonntag, 01.07.07 in DÃ¶rbach/neue Strecke


Endlich ist es soweit! Mitte Mai geht die Cross-Country-Mountainbike-Serie fÃ¼r Hobbyfahrer, der Eifel-Mosel-Cup, wieder an den Start.

Auch fÃ¼r dieses Jahr haben sich die Organisatoren einige Neuerungen einfallen lassen, um die AttraktivitÃ¤t der Rennserie weiter zu steigern. 

Aber auch die Rennfahrer aus unserer Region stehen bereit die im letzten Jahr errungenen guten PlÃ¤tze in der Gesamtwertung zu verteidigen oder sich zu verbessern.
So haben Arne Minninger (Daun) vom MTB-Club Zell sowie Christian Fieseler (Wittlich) ihre souverÃ¤nen Gesamtcupsiege zu verteidigen.
Gute Chancen in der Gesamtwertung rechnen sich in diesem Jahr auch der trainingsstarke Felix Richard aus Zell in der Klasse U17 sowie Markus Bee (Wittlich) in der Klasse MSK2 Hobby aus.
In der âKÃ¶nigsklasse MSK2 Lizenzâ versuchen Martin Lames (Wittlich) und JÃ¶rg Pauli (MTB-Club Zell) dem haushohen Favoriten und mehrfachen Titelverteidiger Michael Bonnekessel aus Grafschaft zu mindestens streckenweise Paroli bieten zu kÃ¶nnen.

So wird es in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal an jedem Veranstaltungsort eine sogenannte Expo Area geben. Dort werden Unternehmen, deren Produkte in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit dem Mountainbike-Sport stehen, ihre Produkte vorstellen. Hier kÃ¶nnen die Zuschauer/ Fahrer sich selbst ein Bild von der Technik des MTB-Sportes machen und die private Wunschliste um den einen oder anderen Artikel ergÃ¤nzen. Wie sich diese Idee durchsetzen wird, wird auch vom Zuschaueraufkommen bei den Rennen abhÃ¤ngen.

In diesem Jahr gibt es auch einige VerÃ¤nderungen in Bezug auf die Ausrichtungsorte. 
So Ã¶ffnet der EMC am Sonntag, den 20.05.2007, in Bekond seine Tore fÃ¼r alle radsportbegeisterten AnhÃ¤nger aus Nah und Fern. Der dortige Ausrichter, Kaspar Portz und seine Helfer,  wird wieder eine abwechslungsreiche und konditionsfressende Strecke herrichten. In diesem Jahr ist ihm und seinen Helfern allerdings mehr GlÃ¼ck in Sachen Wetter zu wÃ¼nschen. Besucher aus dem letzten Jahr werden sich an die vÃ¶llig aufgeweichte Strecke und den Anblick der Fahrer, die eher Bergarbeiter als Amateursportlern Ã¤hnelten, erinnern.
Weiter geht es mit einem Doppelschlag an Pfingsten. 
ZunÃ¤chst am Pfingstsamstag, den 26.05. in Mehren, wo die Mitglieder des Verein Vulkanbiker Daun eine anspruchsvolle Strecke mit Steilkurven und kurvenreichen Singletrails im Wald nahe dem Sportplatz den anreisenden Sportlern servieren werden.
Den Teilnehmern des Cups bleibt nur eine kurze Erholungsphase und schon geht es am Pfingstsonntag, den 28.05. zum Mountainbike-Klassiker nach Laufeld, wo der Mountainbikesport schon seit vielen Jahren im Rahmen des Sportfestes regelrecht zelebriert wird. Hier werden die zahlreichen Rennteilnehmer wieder durch die Zuschauermassen die giftigen Anstiege hochgepeitscht. Dieses Flair sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.

Als nÃ¤chste Veranstaltung steht ein Double-Race in Mehring am 10. Juni 2007 auf dem Programm. Diese Art der Veranstaltung ist auch im EMC eine Neuheit. An diesem Tag werden rund um Mehring zwei gesonderte Rennen durchgefÃ¼hrt.
Vormittags wird Udo Kohlhaas und seine Truppe vom ausfÃ¼hrenden Verein MTB-Club Mehring ein Zeitfahren durchfÃ¼hren. Nach kurzer Regeneration findet dann am spÃ¤ten Nachmittag ein Cross-Country-Rennen auf einem Rundkurs statt, wobei der Kurs durch die Ortschaft verlÃ¤uft und somit ein besonderes Erlebnis fÃ¼r die Fahrer und Zuschauer werden wird.. Der durchfÃ¼hrende Club hat sich in den letzten Jahren den Ruf erworben stets einen abwechslungsreichen und technisch anspruchsvollen Streckenverlauf zu entwerfen.

Sein diesjÃ¤hriges Rennserienfinale erlebt der EMC am 01. Juli auf einer Strecke, die bereits vor mehreren Jahren Austragungsort war und zwar in DÃ¶rbach bei Wittlich. Hier wird der Vorsitzende des Orga-Teams, Martin Lames, mit seinen Helfern in einem Waldgebiet eine niveauvolle Strecke mit rasanten Abfahrten und schweiÃtreibenden Anstiegen zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen. Nach diesem Lauf werden die Besten der Rennserie geehrt.

Das Orga-Team des Eifel-Mosel-Cup mÃ¶chte sich bereits im Vorfeld bei den beteiligten Kommunen und ForstbehÃ¶rden fÃ¼r die tatkrÃ¤ftige UnterstÃ¼tzung bedanken und erhofft sich nun einen regen Zuspruch bei den Zuschauern, denen wie in den letzten Jahren wieder erstklassiger Sport bei familiÃ¤rer AtmosphÃ¤re und familienfreundlichen Preisen geboten werden wird.

Alle Infos und Termine kÃ¶nnen unter der Internet-Adresse  http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de eingesehen werden. Ãber diese aufwendige Internetseite bekommt man Ã¼ber entsprechende Links einen kompletten Ãberblick Ã¼ber die Mountainbike-Szene in unserer Region.
Die Anmeldung fÃ¼r die Rennserie ist ab dem 15. Februar Ã¼ber die oben genannte Internetseite freigeschaltet.


----------



## leeqwar (21. Mai 2007)

mal wieder eine klasse strecke ! 
danke an die bekonder. ich gebe auch offen zu, dass ich die schlammreifen im auto liegen hatte. und ich weiss auch, dass ich nicht der einzige war. aber die verhältnisse waren ja super.
das neue stück wieder parallel zum weg zurück und die neue einfahrt in die wand passen prima in die strecke. 

glückwunsch an benjamin (super rennen !) und an crazyeddie.



ähem:     


Distance schrieb:


> Aber auch die Rennfahrer aus unserer Region stehen bereit die im letzten Jahr errungenen guten Plätze in der Gesamtwertung zu verteidigen oder sich zu verbessern.
> So haben Arne Minninger (Daun) vom MTB-Club Zell sowie Christian Fieseler (Wittlich) ihre souveränen Gesamtcupsiege zu verteidigen.
> Gute Chancen in der Gesamtwertung rechnen sich in diesem Jahr auch der trainingsstarke Felix Richard aus Zell in der Klasse U17 sowie Markus Bee (Wittlich) in der Klasse MSK2 Hobby aus.
> In der Königsklasse MSK2 Lizenz versuchen Martin Lames (Wittlich) und Jörg Pauli (MTB-Club Zell) dem haushohen Favoriten und mehrfachen Titelverteidiger Michael Bonnekessel aus Grafschaft zu mindestens streckenweise Paroli bieten zu können.


----------



## kaspar (23. Mai 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> mal wieder eine klasse strecke !
> danke an die bekonder. ich gebe auch offen zu, dass ich die schlammreifen im auto liegen hatte. und ich weiss auch, dass ich nicht der einzige war. aber die verhältnisse waren ja super.
> das neue stück wieder parallel zum weg zurück und die neue einfahrt in die wand passen prima in die strecke.
> 
> ...


Danke für das Lob.

Nach dem wettermässigen Reinfall im letzten Jahr hatten wir uns diesbezüglich auch alle Mühe gegeben. Zur Streckenführung hatten wir uns für den Ernst/Regenfall viele Alternativen ausgedacht, die wir hoffentlich nie angehen müssen. So hoffe ich, dass du auch beim nächsten mal die Schlammreifen im Auto lassen kannst.
Gruß
Kaspar


----------



## Chr!s (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Kaspar,

sag mal, auf der Homepage meintest du, es müsse erst noch besprochen werden, ob der EMC 2008 überhaupt stattfindet. Stimmt das?
Wenn ja, woran sollte es denn scheitern?

Ich für meinen Teil wäre sehr enttäuscht. Und nicht nur bei mir steht der EMC seit Jahren ganz oben im Wettkampfplan!

Gruß
*Chr!S*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspar (5. Oktober 2007)

hallo chris,

auch ich werde mich gemeinsam mit vielen anderen bemühen den EMC weiterzuführen.

Ich bin da ganz optimistisch, freue mich aber über jedes feedback zu diesem Thema.

bei unserem Moselhöhenbiking am Sonntag wird das bestimmt auch ein Thema sein.

Gruß
Kaspar


----------

